# Engine Ticking after oil pan replacement



## Vandy1998 (Dec 12, 2020)

I replaced my oil pan due to the threads stripping out and looking like a heil coil on a bolt. I dropped the converter and exhaust down then the oil pan. Cleaned bottom of block and installed Silicone put new pan up and reinstalled exhaust with new gaskets. Changed my oil filter filled with 5 quarts of oil. Started the car now it’s ticking. It sat for 5 days with no oil in it so I was thinking maybe letting it run so the oil could get to the lifters and maybe go away but it didn’t. Do you guys have any thoughts of what’s going on?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Is it registering on the dipstick? How long did you run it?


----------



## Vandy1998 (Dec 12, 2020)

Vandy1998 said:


> I replaced my oil pan due to the threads stripping out and looking like a heil coil on a bolt. I dropped the converter and exhaust down then the oil pan. Cleaned bottom of block and installed Silicone put new pan up and reinstalled exhaust with new gaskets. Changed my oil filter filled with 5 quarts of oil. Started the car now it’s ticking. It sat for 5 days with no oil in it so I was thinking maybe letting it run so the oil could get to the lifters and maybe go away but it didn’t. Do you guys have any thoughts of what’s going on?





Thebigzeus said:


> Is it registering on the dipstick? How long did you run it?





Thebigzeus said:


> Is it registering on the dipstick? How long did you run it?


Dipstick is at full mark. Scanner reads oil pressure is ok. I ran it for maybe 5-10 minutes


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Got it, where is ticking coming from? can you feel it on the engine by hand?


----------



## Vandy1998 (Dec 12, 2020)

It’s louder on the bottom I think. I have a video. How can you post videos


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Vandy1998 said:


> It’s louder on the bottom I think. I have a video. How can you post videos


put it on youtube then link here. Maybe its the oil pump?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Did you mechanically test the oil pressure to make sure it's ok? Also did you say you had to put a heil-coil in the block?


----------



## Vandy1998 (Dec 12, 2020)

JLL said:


> Did you mechanically test the oil pressure to make sure it's ok? Also did you say you had to put a heil-coil in the block?


No I didn’t hook a gauge up manually. I didn’t put a heil coil in anything. I said that the old oil pan drain plug when I removed it it looked like a heil coil was on it but I’m sure it was the threads of the old pan. I’m sure the oil pump wouldn’t go out after you just install a new oil pan. So is the oil picked up from the pan by the rectangle hole under the balancer


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Gotcha, I misread your post.
I think possibly the concern with the oil pump was that something may have gotten partially obstructed when things got put back together or that debris got into the pan. It's also possible that something during the removal/installation didn't get tight enough causing a noise. I would recheck all of the bolts and clamps that were removed for tightness and/or proper torque.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> Gotcha, I misread your post.
> I think possibly the concern with the oil pump was that something may have gotten partially obstructed when things got put back together or that debris got into the pan. It's also possible that something during the removal/installation didn't get tight enough causing a noise. I would recheck all of the bolts and clamps that were removed for tightness and/or proper torque.


Correct, RTV will plug the pickup tube.


----------



## Vandy1998 (Dec 12, 2020)

So if some silicone did get in the pickup tube how would you get it out


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Vandy1998 said:


> So if some silicone did get in the pickup tube how would you get it out


Take the oil pan off and check the end of it. I know when the dealer re sealed my pan, they installed a new pickup, likely cause it was clogged or had an issue.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

you sure you didn't put a bomb inside the pan?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Shroomie said:


> you sure you didn't put a bomb inside the pan?


🚘💥🔥🔥🔥🧯🧯🕳💵


----------



## Vandy1998 (Dec 12, 2020)

Shroomie said:


> you sure you didn't put a bomb inside the pan?


Why would I put a bomb in my oil pan clown boy


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Vandy1998 said:


> Why would I put a bomb in my oil pan clown boy


Humor not taken well. But if I would have done it, it would be for the insurance money.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> Humor not taken well. But if I would have done it, it would be for the insurance money.


Nah, personally I don't think it's funny either when the guy could have lifters knocking or something and need a new engine.


----------



## Vandy1998 (Dec 12, 2020)

I removed the pan and the pick up tube was clear. Removed oil filter and the pump is pumping oil. I put the pan back on the car drove it and got it up to temp and now the tick is gone. Nothing was left loose. I guess it just needed to be drove at operating temp after sitting 5 days with no oil. I let it cool down and started it back up and it’s still good. Thanks guys for the help. I also removed the bomb and placed it on another cruzes exhaust for an insurance claim on his car


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Nah, personally I don't think it's funny either when the guy could have lifters knocking or something and need a new engine.


down simba.


Vandy1998 said:


> I removed the pan and the pick up tube was clear. Removed oil filter and the pump is pumping oil. I put the pan back on the car drove it and got it up to temp and now the tick is gone. Nothing was left loose. I guess it just needed to be drove at operating temp after sitting 5 days with no oil. I let it cool down and started it back up and it’s still good. Thanks guys for the help. I also removed the bomb and placed it on another cruzes exhaust for an insurance claim on his car


I knew it.


----------

